# Shimano E-steps



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Not sure if a thread regarding this or not, but if any of you, or your wives own a bike with Shimano e-steps, and there is play in the BB, you will have to replace the entire motor, not just the BB. The BB is NOT serviceable/replaceable like on Bosch systems.
The good news is, Shimano will warranty the motor.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

